# Secret Exchange Status



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, i finished shopping today for Minnies secret exchange buddy!!! now , i just have to wrap everything up !!!!  was going to wait till the very end of June, but now that i am finished, i cant wait to send it out . Minnie had fun looking at all the things we're sending. lol


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

sounded like fun!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

leiahrandy said:


> sounded like fun!


OH, it is!!! you should definitly join in on one sometime


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

how does it work??
id love to try anythinq on here.!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

well, theres a signup when there is a secret exchange being offered. and usually there are price categories that you can pick from on how much you want to spend. this one i think was 10 , 20 or 30 dollars. and when you sign up your dog, you get someone elses dog to buy a present for. and then someone gets your dog to buy a gift for. lol. hope i explained that ok. i'm sure there should be one around christmas, maybe sooner... Appleblossom is the organizer usually


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

elaina said:


> well, theres a signup when there is a secret exchange being offered. and usually there are price categories that you can pick from on how much you want to spend. this one i think was 10 , 20 or 30 dollars. and when you sign up your dog, you get someone elses dog to buy a present for. and then someone gets your dog to buy a gift for. lol. hope i explained that ok. i'm sure there should be one around christmas, maybe sooner... Appleblossom is the organizer usually



awwwh thats so cute!!
cool! icant wait!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I sent mine out today right from the company,with the postal strike that's going on I pulled my other package out and got something that my partner would actually get this month lmao!!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

im posting mine saturday


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah and I are done, just need to wrap up and box it up. then send out on Friday.. I have to tell Amberleah she cant play with the things they are not hers. lol She went shopping with me and when I put things in cart to see if she like it and if she did i got it. Funny thing is she liked everything even a coupon I had that she tore up, it was OK it was expired. Darn it was $3.00 off on Wellness.


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Most of the bits are bought and ready to go, just got a few more bits to come before I send ours off


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

*to my secret summer pal,
mom mailed your package today so be on the lookout for it. she says she thinks it will get there sometime next week!!! :smilebox:
xoxoxo , Minnie*


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Too bad I wasn't here on time to get in on the fun.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

SuperMomX4 said:


> Too bad I wasn't here on time to get in on the fun.


aww, well you can join in next time but you have to get your post up... forgot what the requirement was.. but by then you should have enough


----------



## SuperMomX4 (Jun 15, 2011)

Working on the posting


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

SuperMomX4 said:


> Working on the posting



me too!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Mom didn't get my Secret buddy's out last Friday like I wanted, but she is going out today, She didn't get to town to post office it's half hour away. She might use UPS. Amberleah is so excited to get it out she keeps barking at me to send it. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wondering if everyone got there secret summer presents ... i got mine and Minnie's secret buddy got hers, and i saw the beautiful quilt that Amandas chi got. i love seeing all the pics...


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

elaina said:


> Just wondering if everyone got there secret summer presents ... i got mine and Minnie's secret buddy got hers, and i saw the beautiful quilt that Amandas chi got. i love seeing all the pics...


nothing yet... but, they didn't have to be mailed until the 30th and we've just had
a holiday with no mail delivery.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> nothing yet... but, they didn't have to be mailed until the 30th and we've just had
> a holiday with no mail delivery.


oh, thats right... i forgot the holiday will slow things up...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nothing yet here either. Can't wait to get our package!


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Nothing here But I know my buddy Deerboys mama received the present I sent her


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

Maisie and Pippi's arrived this morning - I have to admit though ours only got sent out today as had to wait on something to arrive! Sorry, but Im sure you'll like what we've found for you!! 

Pics to come when I can find the cable or a card reader


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Sorry its taken me so long to update on this thread Ive been so busy with work I havent had much time...There rae several people who are mailing out late so if you havent received your gifts yet they should be on their was soon.

I am guilty of mailing late myself..


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My Pal should have gotten hers by know?


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I received Calleigh's from AmberLeah last Thursday/Friday, but am waiting for Pedro to get his so they can "open" theirs together. ccasion1: Also mine will be sent out at the end of this week. I know it's hard to wait, but patience, patience!:blob7:


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

Still nothing on this side of the pond, but i'm chalking that up to location and a mail strike


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

mooberry said:


> Still nothing on this side of the pond, but i'm chalking that up to location and a mail strike



aww, i hope Bijoux gets her package soon, i'm waiting to see more pics  .
seems some have sent there gifts to there secret buddys out late too , so could be that also. if its much longer, i would message Appleblossom so she could check to see if your buddy has sent it out yet


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

elaina said:


> aww, i hope Bijoux gets her package soon, i'm waiting to see more pics  .
> seems some have sent there gifts to there secret buddys out late too , so could be that also. if its much longer, i would message Appleblossom so she could check to see if your buddy has sent it out yet


I still have a few gifts that havent been mailed out yet but are going out today. I have sent mooberry's secret buddy a pm but havent heard back but hopefully the gift is on its way..


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Mine were mailed out this morning. Can't wait til you all get yours from me and see how you like them!ccasion1:
Calleigh received hers last week but Pedro is still waiting for his.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I FINALLY made it to the post office, oh my gosh..I have been lagging so much, I've never been like this with an Exchange. To Baylee's SS doggie, we apologize that it isn't fancy packaging or wrapped.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We received Pedro's SS gift today; and I think it's from Crystal? (I recognized the last name and address). So both Pedro & Calleigh will be opening their gifts either tonight or tomorrow and will post pics this weekend!:hello1:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Yes ma'am  
I ordered something for you Shelly! It hasn't been shipped yet, but I'll let you know when it does.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

to whomever got Evie's name--nothing has arrived...


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it's sad there was a dead line to mail them out. If they cant do it on time they shouldn't sign up..that all I have to say.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Pookypeds said:


> I received Calleigh's from AmberLeah last Thursday/Friday, but am waiting for Pedro to get his so they can "open" theirs together. ccasion1: Also mine will be sent out at the end of this week. I know it's hard to wait, but patience, patience!:blob7:





Pookypeds said:


> We received Pedro's SS gift today; and I think it's from Crystal? (I recognized the last name and address). So both Pedro & Calleigh will be opening their gifts either tonight or tomorrow and will post pics this weekend!:hello1:


oh, cant wait to see what Calleigh and Pedro got from Amberleah and Baylee.
We had Crystal in another secret exchange and she really spoiled me and minnie


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> to whomever got Evie's name--nothing has arrived...


aww, Evie ... i'm sure you'll be getting your package soon. cant wait to see what you get 



CHITheresa said:


> I think it's sad there was a dead line to mail them out. If they cant do it on time they shouldn't sign up..that all I have to say.


 i always like to stick with the deadline, but it seems its kind of been the norm for a bunch to send out late... as long as they notify Appleblossom, the one that runs it, i would say its kinda ok. she can let whoever is waiting know that there present is on its way ... they can always message her


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

elaina said:


> aww, Evie ... i'm sure you'll be getting your package soon. cant wait to see what you get
> 
> i always like to stick with the deadline, but it seems its kind of been the norm for a bunch to send out late... as long as they notify Appleblossom, the one that runs it, i would say its kinda ok. she can let whoever is waiting know that there present is on its way ... they can always message her


Oh OK Thanks,
Good to know. I was a wreck trying to get mine out on time. 
Amberleah and I are still enjoying her gifts from Minnie.
When she doesn't have anything on she looks naked now. lol


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

CHITheresa said:


> Oh OK Thanks,
> Good to know. I was a wreck trying to get mine out on time.
> Amberleah and I are still enjoying her gifts from Minnie.
> When she doesn't have anything on she looks naked now. lol


so happy she's still enjoying the clothes  , i think its great she's getting used to wearing things. especially cause when it gets cold she'll need little sweaters and coats !


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I must confess that this is the first exchange ever where I have been erriably late at mailing out my exchange gifts...Ive spoke with my person so she knows she is getting something..I tried to get the box mailed out yesterday but when I arrived at the post office I was met with a big sign saying closed till monday...I have never seen such but seems there are new summer post office hours in my town...


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

that's okay to be honest I don't think I wil be getting mine due to unforseen circumstances with Bijoux partner..


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lion recieved his package yesterday, we will post photos tomorrow.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Evie Claire received a lovely package from Amanda Kennedy.
Thank you Amanda; the gifts were very thoughtful and appreciated!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Evie Claire received a lovely package from Amanda Kennedy.
> Thank you Amanda; the gifts were very thoughtful and appreciated!


im so glad they arrived therese
were the tooth brushes ok?
nothing will compare to the quilt you made for amber
it will be treasured for ever


----------

